# GP or fertility clinic ??



## Smilingeyes (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi all 
Would really appreciate some guidance. Am 38 with an almost five year old. No joy TTC to date so finally sought advice from GP who basically told me there was nothing he could do and I should accept that it may not happen. I am unsure whether to go straight to a fertility clinic or to a private GP who may be more understanding.
Any advice hugely appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
If you can self refer to a fertility clinic maybe try that or insist your GP does, he can't fob you off like that! 


Good luck 
X


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hmm with your age and the fact that you have a child already there is probably little that the NHS will do for you and anything it will do will probably be a slow process.  If you're going to spend the money to see someone privately then I would make it a fertility specialist rather than a GP as GPs are typically very generalised and won't necessarily be able to help you as much as a specialist will.  Good luck x


----------



## Smilingeyes (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks a million. I guess I must thought if I went to a private GP there might be an option of a 'first line' treatment rather than headlong into the possibility of IVF.
So hard to know what to do. My GP was nice but left me with very little hope. I'm not English so not entirely familiar with the system.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

There can be 'softer' options such as Clomid - not all fertility specialists will automatically push you to IVF.  I personally would see a private GP as a waste of money hun - I knew more about fertility than my GP!  When I asked for certain tests and an operation I needed he looked at me blankly and told me he didn't know what they were!  It's just if you're spending money you'll get more 'value' from a fertility specialist xx


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Smiling Eyes, my GP said I was entitled to nothing on the NHS as I already had DS so I went straight to a fertility clinic and saw a consultant for a long chat about my options.  I was not rushed into doing IVF by him.  I was advised to have some more testing then, as everything came back normal, it was recommended that we should try IUI with Clomid first.  Good luck!


----------

